# Blurry vision?



## sammie18

*Just curious on what blurry vision could mean? A couple weeks ago My left eyes vision got blurry and i was feeling really weird not sure how to exsplain what I was feeling tho, Then today My left eye went blurry again and had a weird feeling...Its not my whole vision just like the corner of my eye its just weird.. Its only happened twice.*


----------



## Hevz

Get it checked out just to be on the safe side.

I however have suffered from something similar in this pregnancy as well as my last one and the Dr and midwife both think it was overtiredness....have you noticed it happened mostly when you're knackered?


Like I say....anything like this needs to be mentioned to your Dr/midwife/OB...whoever takes care of you :hugs:


----------



## Fossey

I have blurry vision when I am tired, which wears off, but I'd get it checked as this is a symptom of diabetes. Not saying you have it but you should ask doc just in case.


----------



## claire roach

ive had blurred vision in all my pregnancys, its only when im outside and try to look a long way.....think its like i get short sighted (the one where you cant see things far away) when im pregnant.


----------



## xJG30

I get blurryness sometimes and i've got perfect eyesight.. do you see black dots at all? I'd personally get it checked out :)


----------



## Hevz

claire roach said:


> ive had blurred vision in all my pregnancys, its only when im outside and try to look a long way.....think its like i get short sighted (the one where you cant see things far away) when im pregnant.

The extra fluid can make your eyes deteriorate when pregnant but should get back to normal when baby arrives:hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

There are a couple of obvious things it could be, one being a change to your sightedness which is normal during pregnancy because of the extra fluid in your eyes (as Hevz says) the other is what you describe also sounds quite like aura for migraine. This is the visual disturbances that come with some migraines and they can vary a lot. I've only aura once, though I get migraines a lot, and that was in the left corner of my left eye what looked kind of like tears welling up with my vision getting all wobbly. It was really odd! Often having aura means the headache itself is much less painful or sometimes you don't feel it at all. You could get your eyes checked for changes in your vision (and other possible eye-related causes) or see a doctor if it happens again in case it is aura.


----------



## mari72

Pregnancy doesn't affect the prescription of your eyes normally, i.e it doesn't make you more or less long/short sighted. If you're diabetic then there can be fluctuations in vision but these aren't necessarily 'normal' and should be checked out. Blurred vision and/or fuzzy areas in field of vision can be result of blood pressure changes or migraine but its always best to get it checked out because it isn't 'normal' per se. If you are a contact lens wearer these can become less comfortable due to changes in the tear film-much the same as when on the OCP. Tear film changes can also cause transient blurred vision but it should clear on blinking a few times.


----------



## sammie18

Maybe it was just a migriane cause the firt time it happened i had a lil headache and yesturday I didnt have a headache but i did after my eye went blurry.




PeanutBean said:


> There are a couple of obvious things it could be, one being a change to your sightedness which is normal during pregnancy because of the extra fluid in your eyes (as Hevz says) the other is what you describe also sounds quite like aura for migraine. This is the visual disturbances that come with some migraines and they can vary a lot. I've only aura once, though I get migraines a lot, and that was in the left corner of my left eye what looked kind of like tears welling up with my vision getting all wobbly. It was really odd! Often having aura means the headache itself is much less painful or sometimes you don't feel it at all. You could get your eyes checked for changes in your vision (and other possible eye-related causes) or see a doctor if it happens again in case it is aura.


----------



## mari72

A migrainous aura tends to occur prior to the the headache- sometimes you can have the aura with no headache following (visual migraine) but these are typically zigzag lines in outer visual field not strictly blurred vision, although saying that human bodies are weird unpredictable things so can vary.


----------



## polo_princess

I would deffo get it checked out even if just to be on the safe side!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Pregnancy definitely can affect the prescription of your eyes but the effects are temporary and will not last after the pregnancy (or necessarily all through it). Migraine aura can come in all shapes and sizes, not just zigzag lines.

It does sound like yours could be migraine Sammie. I would pop to the doctor to get checked out. It's common to have more headaches and also migraine in pregnancy but it can also be a sign of more serious things so it's always best to checked out to be in the safe side. Especially if this is something you've not had before.


----------



## naiyasg

i was sent up to a&e on Tuesday night with blurred vision and quite severe dizziness by NHS direct! outcome of the doctor at A&E was vertigo, however saw my midwife the next day who says its periodic hypotension. If your worried about it i would recommend getting it checked out


----------

